# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  zašto je epiziotomija štetna i pitanje

## thalia

evo, na stranicama Poliklinike Harni ovogodišnje istraživanje američkih liječnika.

i, sad, sve je to sigurno dokazano, a naši i dalje tupe po svom. malo ćemo vas "recnuti", da nam ne popucate.

zašto? opet se osjećam k'o da sam u rumunjskoj 1982.   :Evil or Very Mad:  

zašto odbijaju priznati da su u krivu? Oprostite, ovo je malo retoričko-monološka rasprava u očekivanju vikenda :/, ali baš me ljuti to ponašanje prema nama kao prema vreći krumpira.

----------


## Poslid

Je, ljuti i mene  :Kiss:

----------


## kahna

Joj nemaš pojma koliko me muči ta epiziotomija.
Mene su tak zrezali, iskreno ne znam koliko niti koliko šavova, al to mi nije bilo niti bitno. 
Mjerilo mi je bol koja je trajala 3 mjeseca, a i sada me užasno boli na promjene vremena. 
I tvrdo je to dole i svašta.
Kak se to onda može ponašati ok na sljedećem porodu?
Ma jadna sam samo kad pomislim.

----------


## †vanesax

Babica: "Ne bih vas rezala, jer vidim da porod lepo ide i da nećete popucati, ali načelnik je naredio da svim prvorotkama MORAMO praviti epiziotomiju. On je sad u viziti, i ne smem se igrati s poslom"
Ja: "Ali ako neću popucati, što onda to pravite?"
Ona (snuždeno): "Pa, naredba... Šta ću ako dođe da vas pogleda?"

Ušila me je specijalizantica 2 sata nakon poroda kad se sve ohladilo, i to joj je bilo PRVI PUT da to radi. Imam četiri šava, koja su me bolela tokom seksa i promene vremena i od nekih gaća i od šta-ti-ja-znam-čega-sve-ne celih 5 godina. I sad me zna nekad žignuti i pecnuti. Sluzokoža na tom delu je zadebljana...
Inače, pomenuta babica je stvarno bila ok, i na porodu i za svo vreme dok sam ja bila u porodilištu (čitaj 11 dana)

Naravno, ni jedan lekar se nije pojavio do sutradan, do vizite, a i tad je bilo onako s vrata... I naravno, niko nije ni video da sam secnuta, kao što niko ne bi video i da nisam bila...

----------


## Ivana B-G

kad se sjetim onog zvuka, kad je ona sestra zarezala...*zapppp*....sva se skamenim, najezim i stresem se! nesto najodvratnije u mom zivotu je bio taj zvuk i bolovi cetri tjedna nakon poroda. a o seksu nisam smjela ni pomislit duuuugo, koliko me zatezalo i bolilo.....ipak, najvise me ljuti cinjenica da epi sigurno ne bi ni trebala da se njima nije zurilo. *ljutakaopas* grozota! drugi put cu sestru koja drzi skare udariti nogom!!! *salamala* ali zbilja cu se buniti i boriti za svoje pravo da me ne rezu, pa makar popucala do guze!

----------


## kahna

> k*ad se sjetim onog zvuka, kad je ona sestra zarezala...*zapppp*....sva se skamenim, najezim i stresem se*! nesto najodvratnije u mom zivotu je bio taj zvuk i bolovi cetri tjedna nakon poroda. a o seksu nisam smjela ni pomislit duuuugo, koliko me zatezalo i bolilo.....ipak, najvise me ljuti cinjenica da epi sigurno ne bi ni trebala da se njima nije zurilo. *ljutakaopas* grozota! drugi put cu sestru koja drzi skare udariti nogom!!! *salamala* ali zbilja cu se buniti i boriti za svoje pravo da me ne rezu, pa makar popucala do guze!



Uh, sad si me  :/ 
Katastrofa je i meni kad se sjetim. Užas.

Sam ju stisnem, kad pomislim na to   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mikka

zlo mi je.

mogli bi se skupiti pa uloziti zajednicku tuzbu zbog fizicke i emotivne boli, izazvane nemarnim obavljanjem svog posla. mislim, nije na meni da saznajem koje su nove spoznaje u medicini. rutinska epi se u mnooogo zemalja vec odavno ne provodi. cak i u WHO smjernicama za siguran porod pise da je epi stetna.  :Mad:

----------


## mprelce6

Hej, u pravu ste, nitko ne voli biti rezan (osim mazohista teške kategorije   :Grin:   ) i sve bi mi to voljele izbjeći pod svaku cijenu. Činjenica je da problem nije epiziotomija, ona je vrlo neugodna posljedica. Problem je praksa liječnika da forsiraju porod npr. dripom koji uzrokuje intenzivne trudove (intenzivnije od onih prirodnih), pa se zbog jakog napinjanja međice radi urez kako bi se spriječilo nekontrolirano pucanje te kasnije komplikacije poput nekontroliranog mokrenja. I da ne špotamo toliko naše zdrastvo   :Razz:   epiziotomija je nerijetko neophodna, npr. kod teškog izgona djeteta i opasnosti da se nekontrolirano pucanje protegne do one druge rupice, pa nastane jedna veeelika rupica, joj ne hvala  :shock:

----------


## Marna

*thalia*, zar si bila u Rumunjskoj 1982.? Joooj, blago tebi!  :Laughing:  
Usporedba je na mjestu.

Ok, šala, al' sad ozbiljno. 
Epiziotomiju možete poželjeti samo neprijatelju!

Koliko je neophodno potrebna, ne bih polemizirala, ali zbog ona _dva-tri mala malecna šavića , pa nemojte komplicirati sada , jer vas neće boljeti,_ i sad sam još uvijek grrrrrr  :Evil or Very Mad:  

A lijepo sam im rekla (krešendirajući viknula!!) da me ne režu!
A med. sestra je jednostavno zacvrkutala dr.-u: "Molim vas doktore izvršite epiziotomiju." 
Baš kao da sam vreća krumpira ili još vulgarnije.

Ipak, pravda pobjeđuje.  :Grin:  
Ta ista sestra je, kako sam doznala nakon godinu-dvije, rodila svoje dijete koje je, kažu, bilo veeelika beba, pa su je morali _rezati do ušiju_.
Eh, nisam sadist, niti sam sretna zbog izjednačenog rezultata, ali je uvidjela kako šavići ipak booooooleee.

Srećom, na drugom porodu nije bilo epi.  :Smile:  
Bila sam svjetsko čudo u sobi s ostalim ženama koje su imale _šaviće_.

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Mene je na prvom porodu doktorica jako izrezala - tada ni je boljelo ni rezanje ni šivanje, ali nakon povratka iz bolnice šavovi su se razišli i zacjeljivanje je trajalo dugo, boljelo me mjesecima i nakon 8 godina, još osjećam svaku promjenu vremena, a ožiljak se vidi čak izvan kupaćih  :shock:  Na drugom porodu  me u trenutku izgona babica ostavila samu jer je otišla po doktoricu tako da sam u panici kod tiskanja napukla za 1 šav koji nije bio problem i zarastao je odmah, ali ono što nisam vidjela ni ja, a ni doktor koji me šivao - a htio je to napraviti bez injekcije što mu ja nisam dala pa smo se tako prepirali i svađali na stolu pa me nije pošteno htio pregledati, popucali su mi nutarnji šavovi od epiziotomije iz prvog poroda i taj rascjep je tako ostao. Djelomično je to nadivlje zaraslo, ali doktor se šokirao kad je to vidio na prvom pregledu nakon poroda. Nema teorije da ikom više dam da me pipne škarama na porodu   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## trinity

joj, a ja mislila da su moja dva iskustva losa, a sad kad vas citam kuzim da je moglo biti i gore.

prvi put me sestra rezala van truda i bez ikakve lokalne anestezije, kako bi rekli "na zivo" tako da me je to jaaaako zaboljelo i da me nije bolila kicma i da sam mogla pomaknuti nogu imam osjecaj da bih je pukla, pogotovo jer je na CTG-u jako dobro mogla pratiti kad mi dolazi trud. to mi je bio najveci shok pri porodu, a o oporavku ne moram ni pricati, vi ste vec sve lijepo rekle

drugi put sam molila da me ne rezu jer mi je koza zbilja elasticna (dvije trudnoce, niti jedna strijica na kozi), i rekle su mi "vidit cemo" - odma sam znala koja je ura. nakon sta me je babica zarezala (zbilja nije bolilo taj put) rekla je da je morala napraviti reckicu jer bih "pukla ko dinja"  :Evil or Very Mad:  . no to mi i nije bilo najstrasnije, pogotovo jer sam vec u rodilistu mogla lijepo sjediti samo s laganim osjecajem neugode, no zato me je specijalizant tako zasio da mi je ostao komad tkiva strsati van rodnice i sad se smanjuje i povecava tijekom ciklusa, i moj gin mi je predlozio da kad god pozelim odem u bolnicu da mi odstrane taj visak (od milja zvani "pimpek")  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Felix

> epiziotomija je nerijetko neophodna, npr. kod teškog izgona djeteta i opasnosti da se nekontrolirano pucanje protegne do one druge rupice, pa nastane jedna veeelika rupica, joj ne hvala  :shock:


prema svjetskoj zdravstvenoj organizaciji, stopa epiziotomije ne bi trebala biti visa od 10%. dakle, daleko od toga da je _nerijetko neophodna_. nekontrolirano pucanje nastaje _jednako cesto_ ako ne i cesce upravo onda kad se radi epiziotomija. kod teskog izgona je puno bolje osigurati prirodan polozaj tijela (uspravan), ne nasjedati na trbuh, ne tiskati izvan truda, ne tiskati iz sve snage u trudu.

----------


## icyoh

Ja sam dobila epid tako da nisam skužila niti rezanje niti šivanje. A čitajući komentare vidim da sam dobro i prošla - uspjela sam sjesti 2tj nakon poroda

----------


## mprelce6

Felix, slažem se da bi mnogo toga trebalo mijenjati u našim rodilištima, ali epiziotomija nije uvijek bezveze, da je bezveze ne bi ni postojala. Možda sam pretjerala s onim "nerijetko"  :/  , ali iz iskustva znam da su posljedice nekontroliranog pucanja međice jaaako teške i sam oporavak je mnogo teži. Neke žene ne pucaju (pogotovo višerotkinje), neke puknu tek centimetar, ali ima žena kod kojih razdor međice dosegne strašnih 15 cm. A naše medicinsko osoblje možda ne želi to riskirati, možda nisu dovoljno odvažni, ili čak nisu educirani, to ne znam. Vjerojatno bi se drugačijim pristupom porodu i stopa epiziotomije smanjila - da se ne forsira porod dripom, promjena položaja za rađanje, masaža međice i topli oblozi tijekom (i prije od 36-og tj trudnoće) poroda.

----------


## Felix

da, postoje razdori, ali treba promotriti i okolnosti koje su do toga dovele. kakvu sansu ima zena kad joj lijecnik svom snagom nalegne na trbuh, dok ona lezi na ledjima s nogama uvis, i dobije upute da tiska svom snagom?  :Nope:   da ne riskiraju s takvim zahvatima, ne bi riskirali ni s tolikim brojem razdora medjice. ne treba tu nikakva posebna tehnologija ni aparatura; nikakvi topli oblozi. samo dozvoli zeni da zauzme vertikalniji polozaj i tiska prema osjecaju i lagano. i da beba mic po mic izadje van. ali to pak zahtijeva edukaciju, izlazenje iz rutine, manje komforan polozaj za med. osoblje, strpljenje i *vrijeme*. a vremena nema, treba osloboditi boks da bi sto prije mogla uci iduca rodilja, pa iduca...

a to da ne bi postojala da je bezveze, o tom potom...  isto kao i ostale intervencije, ukljucujuci carski rez, u malom broju slucajeva je opravdana, ali doslo je do toga da se bez rezona koristi kod velikog broja zena, cime se pak povecava mogucnost komplikacija i potreba za novim intervencijama, cime se onda opravdava prvotna intervencija - vidite, koliko je porod opasan i kompliciran, bolje da smo odmah isli intervenirati! time dobivamo zacarani krug, do kojeg uopce nije ni trebalo doci.

----------


## mikka

felix   :Klap: 

dijelim misljenje da su u porodu bez intervencija nekontrolirana pucanja medice iznimno rijetka.

isto tako mislim da masaze i topli oblozi nista previse ne pomazu--mozda cak i samo smetaju (meni bi smetalo da mi netko dole "cacka" dok radam), da je daleko vaznije zauzeti optimalan polozaj i propustati bebu polako, bez suvisnog tiskanja, kroz porodajni kanal i dati tkivu vremena da se rastegne do kraja (jer medica je stvorena za rastezanje).

----------


## Felix

> felix  
> 
> dijelim *misljenje* da su u porodu bez intervencija nekontrolirana pucanja medice iznimno rijetka.


fala  :Kiss:  

nije to misljenje, to je statistika i realna cinjenica koja se ne bi smjela ignorirati.

----------


## Marna

> da, postoje razdori, ali treba promotriti i okolnosti koje su do toga dovele. kakvu sansu ima zena kad joj lijecnik svom snagom nalegne na trbuh, dok ona lezi na ledjima s nogama uvis, i dobije upute da tiska svom snagom?   da ne riskiraju s takvim zahvatima, ne bi riskirali ni s tolikim brojem razdora medjice. ne treba tu nikakva posebna tehnologija ni aparatura; nikakvi topli oblozi. samo dozvoli zeni da zauzme vertikalniji polozaj i tiska prema osjecaju i lagano. i da beba mic po mic izadje van. ali to pak zahtijeva edukaciju, izlazenje iz rutine, manje komforan polozaj za med. osoblje, strpljenje i *vrijeme*. a vremena nema, treba osloboditi boks da bi sto prije mogla uci iduca rodilja, pa iduca...
> 
> a to da ne bi postojala da je bezveze, o tom potom...  isto kao i ostale intervencije, ukljucujuci carski rez, u malom broju slucajeva je opravdana, ali doslo je do toga da se bez rezona koristi kod velikog broja zena, cime se pak povecava mogucnost komplikacija i potreba za novim intervencijama, cime se onda opravdava prvotna intervencija - vidite, koliko je porod opasan i kompliciran, bolje da smo odmah isli intervenirati! time dobivamo zacarani krug, do kojeg uopce nije ni trebalo doci.



Potpisujem.

P. se rađao _mic po mic_, prirodno uz moje trudove, bez ikakve kemije i rezanja. 
Primalja mi je masirala međicu i stavljala tople obloge. 
P. je rođen na stolčiću u riječkom rodilištu.  :Love:  

Kad su me liječnici pitali za dojmove, rekla sam da bih tako mogla još deset puta. 
He, he. Nemojmo se doslovno _hvatati_ za brojku.  :Grin:  

Svaki puta, nakon poroda, u sebi sam osjećala navalu pozitivne energije, oduševljenja, sreće.  :Smile:

----------


## bimba iaia

Imam i ja pitanje u vezi epi...odnosno kako je izbjeći 2.put kad već 1.nisam("prirodan"porod na stolu:stali su mi trudovi od frke kad se skupila "ekipa"oko mene,pa je još i med.razlog bila "visoka međica"-nisam je nikad uspoređivala,pitat ću gin.ona ih se nagledala  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

Da li bi stolčić bilo dobro riješenje?(relativno brzo sam rodila 1.put,pa još ako se jedno vrijeme budem šetala oko rodilišta...taman da stignem 8)  )

Da li su onda šanse veće da popucam po šavu ili je tamo tkivo tvrđe i čvršče,pa i manje sve skupa elastično?

Koji je + ako nisam prvorotkinja?

----------


## Diami

Bimba, kod nas ti ide u prilog to što će prije izbjegavati po rodilištima rezati drugo- i višerotkinje, nego prvorotkinje. 

Ono što ti može pomoći je porod bez dripa (i ubrzavanja), bez nalijeganja na trbuh i u što pogodnijem položaju - stolčić je tu dobar izbor, tu je relativno manji pritisak na međicu nego recimo ležećki ili polusjedeći.

Teoretski su šanse nešto veće da popucaš po ili uz šav, ali uz dobru primalju i dovoljno vremena za prirodnu prilagodbu tkiva to se uopće ne mora dogoditi. Ako bi naišla na primalju koja bi ti masirala međicu ili makar stavljala tople obloge, to bi uz stolčić bile idealne predispozicije.

E sad, kakvo je rodilište gdje planiraš roditi - koliko ćeš od ovoga što su dobre pretpostavke uspjeti ostvariti - želim ti što više!

----------


## bimba iaia

8) Najvjerojatnije ću opet u Pulu...(iako bi najrađe u kadu,al ne u Rijeku.)

----------


## Jenz

zanimljivo, ali meni niti prvi put, niti sad, na porodu nitko nije spomenio ni E od epiziotomije

 8)

----------


## suncokret5

Bok djevojcice! 

Rodila sam prije godinu dana na SD, 3 dana prije termina, prekrasnog malenog djecacica koji je tezio nesto malo vise od 2 kg.
Dosla sam 8 pristiju otvorena (nastojala sam doci u zadnji cas ne bi li izbjegla predradjaonu, horizontalu, nedajboze drip i ostala nezeljena cudesa).
Cinilo se da od intervencija nece biti potrebno nista - pravac u box...i onda se otegnulo.
Je li mozda neka od vas cula ovakvo objasnjenje epiziotomije: bebica je vec u porodjajnom kanalu ali je vec jako umorna nakon 20 sati trudova, ovako sitne bebe brzo izgube snagu pa je preporucljiva mala epiziotomija da bi se dijete sto prije rodilo, bez nepotrebnih trauma...

Takvo je objasnjenje meni dala lijecnica na porodu, i zapravo na neki nacin trazila od mene dopustenje...S obzirom da je prica zvucala )barem meni u tom trenutku) kao da je ugrozena sigurnost moje bebe - pristala sam.

Istina je da sam nakon sto sto su me recnuli rodila u roku odmah, malisa je (iako jako jako mali i zgoljvi) izgledao super, bez hematoma, apgar 10/10, odlicnog opceg stanja.

Sad, godinu dana nakon epi, pitam se jesam li pogrijesila i jesu li zapravo samo vjesto manipulirali sa mnom ne bi li se porod sto prije dogodio.

Sto vi mislite?

----------


## Felix

uvijek je tesko reci sbbkbb...
pitam se sto bi bilo da su te dignuli da stojis. gravitacija bi zasigurno pomogla, vaginalni kanal bi se skratio i znatno prosirio, i trebalo bi ti manje snage za izgon. 
ali uvijek je lakse, kad zena lezi i radja 'uzbrdo', napraviti epiziotomiju..

----------


## Zubic vila

Evo- moj prvi post na ovom forumu koji čitam već skoro godinu dana, otkad smo MM i ja počeli raditi na bebici. A sad sam trudna, na pola puta (još koji dan i 20 tj.) i zasad sve "školski". Mislim da sam pročitala sve moguće i nemoguće i još uvijek imam puno nedoumica po pitanju poroda, a najviše me od svega frustriraju ove priče o rezanju. Koliko vidim, to se olako radi i kad nema anestezije koja djeluje i sl. pa me zanima, drage žene koje ste to iskusile, kolika je bol rezanja u usporedbi s trudovima i ostalim što prirodan porod uključuje? Nekako se ne mogu oteti dojmu da koliko god porod bolio, to nam je priroda namijenila i imamo neke prirodne mehanizme da se s time nosimo, ali rezanje najosjetljivijeg dijela tijela na živo?!   :Evil or Very Mad:  Najbolje da i manje operacije onda radimo bez anestezije!

----------


## mirna2005

Moja iskustva su na oba poroda bila skroz drugačija.Prvi puta sam imala epi i trebalo mi je dva mjeseca da počnem normalno sjediti,drugi puta sam naglasila da je ne želim i primalja me masirala i širila međicu tako da sam imala samo dva vanjska površinska šava,pukla sam po starom rezu od epiziotomije. Ne znam kakva je situacija u drugim rodilištima ali znam da u zd rodilštu nije zlatno pravilo da prvorotke režu jer znam cure koje su rezane kao i one koje nisu bez obzira na to koji im je to porod po redu.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Nina20

> Evo- moj prvi post na ovom forumu koji čitam već skoro godinu dana, otkad smo MM i ja počeli raditi na bebici. A sad sam trudna, na pola puta (još koji dan i 20 tj.) i zasad sve "školski". Mislim da sam pročitala sve moguće i nemoguće i još uvijek imam puno nedoumica po pitanju poroda, a najviše me od svega frustriraju ove priče o rezanju. Koliko vidim, to se olako radi i kad nema anestezije koja djeluje i sl. pa me zanima, drage žene koje ste to iskusile, *kolika je bol rezanja u usporedbi s trudovima* i ostalim što prirodan porod uključuje? Nekako se ne mogu oteti dojmu da koliko god porod bolio, to nam je priroda namijenila i imamo neke prirodne mehanizme da se s time nosimo, ali rezanje najosjetljivijeg dijela tijela na živo?!   Najbolje da i manje operacije onda radimo bez anestezije!


ja sam taj rez jedva i osjetila. zarežu te za vrijeme truda tako da se jedva osjeti. bar je kod mene tako bilo. znači trudovi su daleko bolniji od rezanja. mene je više bolilo šivanje jer sam svaki ubod igle osjetila. grozno   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Zubic vila

mirna2005 hvala, nadam se i ja najboljemu, ali čitajući o prirodnom porodu, a zatim o iskustvima s poroda, čini se kao da je u HR rodilištima cilj zanemariti ama baš sve ono što se u naprednijim zemljama odavno shvatilo. Nameće mi se zaključak- ili će me nafilati svim i svačim i tretirati kao kravu koja ide na klanje ili se moram čim dođem u rodilište tako postaviti da će me sestre i doktori gledati ispod oka i ocijeniti kao neku problematičnu i neurotičnu pacijenticu. Iako, naravno od tvog dvoje prihvaćam ovo drugo. Nadam se da ću imati snage za to. Btw. ići ću na Sveti Duh jer tamo spadam a čini se kao najbolja varijanta. I muž naravno sa mnom, kao navijač  :Grin:

----------


## Zubic vila

Hm, da, šivanje sam i zaboravila skoro, kao divnu nadopunu rezanju. Nina, jesu ti dali lokalnu za šivanje pa je svejedno bolilo (jer i to sam čula puno puta) ili nisu uopće?

----------


## mirna2005

Nažalost,moram se složiti da je sve stvar tvog stava kada stigneš u rodilište.Ako se postaviš kao educirana rodilja koja zna što hoće,postoji mogućnost da te gledaju ispod oka jer im nećeš dozvoliti da se uklopiš u njihovu rutinu...ali ako si peblaga loše je po tebe samu.MM je bio na oba poroda i vjerujte mi ipak se svi odnose prema vama sa malo više razumijevanja i uvažavanja kada vide da niste sami.  :Wink:

----------


## Nina20

> Hm, da, šivanje sam i zaboravila skoro, kao divnu nadopunu rezanju. Nina, jesu ti dali lokalnu za šivanje pa je svejedno bolilo (jer i to sam čula puno puta) ili nisu uopće?


nisam baš sigurna ali mislim da jesu. bila sam sva neka zbunjena. rekli su mi nešto kao "dalo smo vam inekciju ali nemože djelovati na to mjesto"  :?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## Zubic vila

Žao mi je, što drugo reći. Tako osjetljive stvari a tako malo senzibiliteta. Sve te priče s poroda koje uključuju zajedljive komentare medicinskog osoblja, gledanje ispod oka jer želiš sama donositi odluke koje se tiču tvog tijela i djeteta ili bar čuti opravdanje za određene postupke u neko vrijeme, to bi trebala biti iznimka, 1%. Čini se da su kod nas iznimka žene koje su se dostojanstveno osjećale pri porodu. Jedina koju ja znam da je bila super zadovoljna, unatoč tome što porod nije tekao idealno, je rodila u Švedskoj. Bit će bolje, moramo se za to same izboriti, druge nema.

----------


## suncokret5

> ... drage žene koje ste to iskusile, kolika je bol rezanja u usporedbi s trudovima i ostalim što prirodan porod uključuje?


draga vilo, pretpostavljam da je kao i sa svim drugim, i u ovome više različitih doživljaja, svaka od nas koja je doživjela taj rez - doživjela ga je na svoj način
što se mene tiče - reza se uopće ne sjećam, nisam ga ni osjetila...neobično ali istinito, bez obzora na rez sam i pukla, i izvana i iznutra

priče koje kažu da se sve boli poroda brzo zaborave - u mom su se slučaju pokazale istinitima...imala sam snažan osjećaj da mi vlastito tijelo i bujica hormona koje je proizvelo tokom poroda pomaže da sve izguram bez velike muke...i tu sam bol zaboravila

ne bih željela suvišno dramatizirati, pogotovo ne budućoj mami kojoj iskustvo poroda tek predstoji, ali ono što (za razliku od trudova) nisam zaboravila je šivanje. pretpostavljam da je nešto lakše kad se rade "samo" vanjski šavovi (ne moram biti u pravu), ali se krojačkih radova na unutarnjem dijelu i danas sjećam s jezom (iako sam dobila lokalnu), o dugotrajnom oporavku i činjenici da ranu osjećam i godinu dana poslije da ne govorim...zato se nadam i želim ti da prođeš i bez rezanja, i bez pucanja, i bez šivanja. ponešto i sama možeš učiniti kao pripremu i prevenciju. sretno!

----------


## mikka

da, kao pripremu i prevenciju je najbolje ne dati da te polegnu kad beba izlazi--osim ako se tebi samoj ne lezi.

meni su radili epi na prvom porodu, osjetila sam ju, ali mi je u tom trenu bilo svejedno. sivanje me nije bolilo jer su mi dali anesteziju--da nisu, ne znam kako bi podnijela jer su me sivali oko pola sata. daleko gori mi je bio oporavak,  nisam mogla hodati mjesec, a sjediti gotovo 2 mjeseca. nakon drugog poroda sam sjedila isti dan, a drugi dan isla na rucak kod staraca i u kvart na kavu i setnju  :Smile:

----------


## suncokret5

> da, kao pripremu i prevenciju je najbolje ne dati da te polegnu kad beba izlazi--osim ako se tebi samoj ne lezi.


u pravu si,iako nisam mislila na to - mislila sam na masažu međice i pripremu u tom smislu, isto tako i na vježbe disanja koje će u ključnom trenutku pomoći da izgon bude postupan i dozvoli da se tkivo samo po sebi dovoljno rastegne bez pucanja. 

u mom slučaju se pokazalo da je  ključna i ona posebna veza koju uspostaviš ili ne uspostaviš s primaljom. meni nije uspjelo, nisam je osjećala kao podršku, nije mi dobro vibrirala...izgleda da nisam ni ja njoj pa se nije previše trudila s masažom ili pomoći kod izgona, da ne bude tako brz i silovit što je rezultiralo pucanjem (da podsjetim, beba je bila vrlo mala)...ova veza s primaljom ne bi trebala činiti razliku, to je pitanje profesionalnosti, ali je kod mene ipat činilo razliku.

nakon svega i dalje mislim da sam se znala postaviti i zauzeti za sebe i porod kakav sam željela, nedvosmisleno staviti do znanja što ne želim...ali eto, postoje očito još neki faktori koje nisam predvidjela, a još kad sam shvatila da je beba ugrožena (kako su mi rekli) pristala sam na epiziotomiju.

----------


## mikka

vec sam pisala na nekom drugom topiku svoje misljenje o pripremi medice. uglavnom, ja mislim da je medica savrseno pripremljena da obavi funkciju za koju je stvorena--rastegne se. mislim da na samom porodu i masaze i spike mogu samo smetati (barem bi meni smetalo, da mi netko "cacka" dole dok ja radam). isto tako mislim da se tokom trudova zena treba pokusati sto vise opustiti, tako ce i trudovi manje boljeti. naravno, zauzimati polozaje koji joj u tom trenutku odgovaraju. 

jedina posebna veza koja se mora uspostaviti je veza sa vlastitim tijelom, ostalo je vise manje nebitno (za fiziologiju poroda, ali je itekako prakticno imati "vezu" s osobom koja je uz tebe).

kod nagona za tiskanje-suprotno uvrijezenom misljenju da se mora tiskati sve u 16--polako propustati bebu i time dati tkivu vremena da se rastegne. najbolje je mozda uopce ne tiskati, nego samo polako propustati bebu koja ide nekim svojim tempom.

i tako. do ovih misljenja sam ustvari dosla proucavajuci svoja dva (dijametralno suprotna) poroda, i citajuci tone literature i prica o porodu, fiziologiji i opcenito.

----------


## Pepita

Tamo gdje ću ja roditi nitko ništa i ne pita   :Sad:  samo naprave cak   :Sad:

----------


## sirius

Već sam ovo negdje pisala ,ali ja sam šokirana (pozitivno) pa nije zgoreg ponoviti... 
Prvi porod-Klasična epizotomija,grozna bol i mjesec dana nakon poroda,rana koja teško zarasta,nemogućnost sjedenja tjednima... 
Drugi porod-klasičan izgon na leđima,velika beba(3900/54),inzistirala sam da prođe bez epizotomije na moju odgovornost.Popucala sam jako jer su doktori povukli bebu nakon što je glavica izašla i zakačili me ramenom.Ruptura peritoneuma u II stupnju. 

Ali rezanje i spontano puknuće nije za usporediti! 

Moja beba je od poroda hospitalizirana u dugoj bolnici i ja od drugog dana po porodu provodim uz nju po 12 sati sjedeći na stolcu.Da nemam još koji končić(danas je 14 dana od poroda) ne bih ni znala da je bilo puknuće.

----------


## sirius

I da ne mislite da je bilo lako izjeći rezanje...
Nagovarali su me,vršili strašan ptitisak,govorili da ću popucati i da ugožavam bebu ako ne pristanem na epi.
Uglavnom ,nisam se dala jer smo znali  da će beba odmah po porodu biti hospitalizirana u drugoj  bolnici te sam trebala biti sposobna i u najboljem stanju da bih mogla biti uz nju.

----------


## suncokret5

> I da ne mislite da je bilo lako izjeći rezanje...
> Nagovarali su me,vršili strašan ptitisak,govorili da ću popucati i da ugožavam bebu ako ne pristanem na epi.
> Uglavnom ,nisam se dala jer smo znali  da će beba odmah po porodu biti hospitalizirana u drugoj  bolnici te sam trebala biti sposobna i u najboljem stanju da bih mogla biti uz nju.


skidam ti kapu na odlučnosti! iskreno, ja nisam imala tu petlju kao ti! kad su rekli da se bebica muči i da se za bebe tako male porođajne kilaže obavezno mora napraviti epi - totalno sam pala u paniku i posustala...bez obzira na svu prethodnu edukaciju. mislila sam da u mojoj educiranosti ima gadnih rupa jer nikad nisam čula za takvo tumačenje

tebi zaista svaka čast, ja nisam imala snage prihvatiti takvu odgovornost ...
nadam se da je tvoja bebica dobro (upravo sam pročitala o čemu je riječ) i da će sve što je pred vama proći savršeno, i da će teški dani uskoro biti iza vas. puno vibrica za malenu i hrabre roditelje!

----------


## sirius

> sirius prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I da ne mislite da je bilo lako izjeći rezanje...
> Nagovarali su me,vršili strašan ptitisak,govorili da ću popucati i da ugožavam bebu ako ne pristanem na epi.
> Uglavnom ,nisam se dala jer smo znali  da će beba odmah po porodu biti hospitalizirana u drugoj  bolnici te sam trebala biti sposobna i u najboljem stanju da bih mogla biti uz nju.
> 
> 
> skidam ti kapu na odlučnosti! iskreno, ja nisam imala tu petlju kao ti! kad su rekli da se bebica muči i da se za bebe tako male porođajne kilaže obavezno mora napraviti epi - totalno sam pala u paniku i posustala...bez obzira na svu prethodnu edukaciju. mislila sam da u mojoj educiranosti ima gadnih rupa jer nikad nisam čula za takvo tumačenje


Moja je bila zapravo jako velika,a i sve podatke koje sam imala su govorili u prilog tome da kod srčanih grešaka(bebi je dijagnosticirana in utero) bebe pate  tek nakon se prereže pupkovina,tj.potrebno je nekoliko sati/dana da se razviju simptomi.Zapravo se relativno puno rađa djece sa srčanim greškama ,a njihovi porodi teku skroz klasično jer tek dan ili dva nakon rođenja doktori ili roditelji shvate da beba ima problem.

----------


## bebeto

Ja sam na porodu sa sinom imala rupturu vagine, popucala sam skroz do cmara, bezbroj unutarnjih savova, mjeseci sjedanja na kusinu za hemoroide.....epi mi nisu stigli napravit jer je maleni izletio ko metak, iskreno neznam sto bi bilo bolje. Sivana sam sve nekako cik-cak kako sam i pukla, sve me to jos i sada nekad zateze i boli a sad u drugoj trudnoci ti su mi oziljci nekako imbufali i strah me da na porodu opet ne popucam po njima.

----------


## ella roo

Ja sam carica i nemam iskustva sa epi, ali...
1982. gledala sam film koji mi se jako urezao u sjećanje.Kad ga opišem, bit će vam jasno zašto mi je ostao u sjećanju.
Mislim da je bio češkoslovački i zvao se zimske bebe.
Bio je prikazan prizor vaginalnog poroda.Rodilja je imala "ful frizuru", ležala je u nekom polusjedećem položaju i doktor je uzeo iz posudice punu šaku bijele kreme(ili čega već) i omazao je iznutra.
Nakon toga beba je samo izkliznula.
Nikakvog rezanja, pucanja, ničega.
I tu mi ima dosta logike, jer i seks na suho boli, a kamoli izlazak bebine glave koja je puno veća.
Zašto se kod nas "omazivanje" ne primjenjuje?

----------


## mikka

u principu bi rekla da ni to nije potrebno--meni bi recimo smetalo. "dole" je ionako vlazno, em plodna voda, em verniks, em se cijelo vrijeme luci "podmazivac".. 

po meni je svako petljanje koje nije medicinski opravdano, bilo ono u najboljoj namjeri--nepotrebno i suvisno.

----------


## Felix

> Ja sam na porodu sa sinom imala rupturu vagine, popucala sam skroz do cmara, bezbroj unutarnjih savova, mjeseci sjedanja na kusinu za hemoroide.....epi mi nisu stigli napravit jer je maleni izletio ko metak, iskreno neznam sto bi bilo bolje. Sivana sam sve nekako cik-cak kako sam i pukla, sve me to jos i sada nekad zateze i boli a sad u drugoj trudnoci ti su mi oziljci nekako imbufali i strah me da na porodu opet ne popucam po njima.


za ocuvanje medjice nisu vazni samo polozaj (najgori je onaj klasicni na ledjima) i naravno izbjegavanje epiziotomije. kljucan utjecaj (u negativnom smislu) imaju i nalijeganje na trbuh, pozurivanje izgona ("tiskaj! tiskaj!"), tiskanje izvan truda, lijekovi koje si dobila u porodu i pozurivanje poroda opcenito (npr drip).

najbolje sto se moze uciniti je osigurati maksimalnu privatnost i opustenost, ako se moze malo zamraciti soba i smanjiti buka, zauzeti polozaj koji ti odgovara (najcesce to bude neki od vertikalnih, cuceci, klececi...), te u trudu polako i njezno tiskati ili cak uopce ne tiskati nego pustiti da maternica sama obavi posao. pucanja se mogu dogoditi na starim oziljcima, ali najcesce je rijec o povrsinskim puknucima koja lako zarastu.

----------


## argenta

Meni je prva epi bila koma fizički, iz svih razloga koje su cure već navele: veliki rez, šivanje bez da je anestezija profunkcionirala, milijun šavova, nemogućnost kretanja...

Ali druga me je epi dokrajčila iz sasvim drugog, psihičkog razloga, pa sam htjela podijeliti s vama svoje iskustvo, jer epi nije samo fizička ozljeda. Naime, umjesto dogovorenog stolčića, u trenutku izgona kad je moje tijelo pokušalo napraviti napor i ustati se iz ležećeg položaja kako bi se beba rodila, oni su me bacili nazad na leđa, digli noge, vezali, sjeli na trbuh da istisnu bebu i, naravno, izrezali. A primalja kojoj sam u više navrata naglasila da neću da me režu (i do tada predivna žena) mi je mrtvo-hladno dobacila: "Pa kad niste htjeli surađivati." Taj jedan (predugački) trenutak jednostavno me je dotukao. Osjećala sam se doslovno kao da su me silovali i onda optužili da sam si za to sama kriva.

S vremenom sam taj događaj naučila staviti u drugi plan i usredotočiti se na brojne predivne trenutke moga drugog poroda, tako da ne mogu reći kako sam istraumatizirana porodom u cjelini (bio je daleko bolji od prvoga). Ali da mi je muka što se takve stvari događaju u najosjetljivijim trenucima poroda, u jednoj navodno civiliziranoj zemlji, jest.

----------


## we&baby

moze biti i drugacije, evo:

rodila sam dvoje djece,prvo nesto preko 4 kg, drugo nesto ispod 4 kg.

bez epizotomije, bez i jednog jedinog sava!

nisam ja neko cudo, vec eto SAMO SU MI DALI PRILIKU....

voljela bih da je tako i u hr  :/

----------


## arilu

Ja sam počela porod na stolčiću i sve je krenulo sjajno...ali onda su mojoj bebici počeli padati otkucaji srca, plodna voda je bila zelena, babica mi je rekla da je frka, da se beba guši i da moraju rezati, ja sam se složila.U tom trenutku ne razmišljaš o sebi!I odmah sam se našla na stolu, zarezali su me i moj mišić je bio vani. Sve je prošlo 5!
Jedino što me je poslije totalno emocionalno dotuklo je izjava doktora "A bolje da smo vas rezali nego da kasnije dijete posjećujete na Kozali "(groblje u Rijeci)
Još i sad kad se sjetim te izjave pozelenim   :Nope:

----------


## †vanesax

> Jedino što me je poslije totalno emocionalno dotuklo je izjava doktora "A bolje da smo vas rezali nego da kasnije dijete posjećujete na Kozali "(groblje u Rijeci)
> Još i sad kad se sjetim te izjave pozelenim


Drago mi je da je sve ok prošlo, ali ovakva izjava jednog dr  :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Prestrašno! I za svaku osudu.

----------


## Nova

Joj i ja bih bez epi ovaj put... samo po iskustvu do sada ne znam kako ću to izvesti, jer nisam baš neki karakter koji će ustrajati ako oni krenu (a vjerojatno hoće s tim manipulativnim izjavama), a i činjenica je da sam i ja htjela da što prije izađe vani!
A. se rodio jako brzo, trudovi su bili snažni i učinkoviti tako da nije trebao drip, sve je bilo uredno, čak su se i oni iznenadili da ide tako brzo. Jedino sada što čitam vidim da bi vjerojatno pukla jer me dr pitao jel može malo samo potisnut trbuh rukom kad je beba već skoro izašla što sam ja jedva dočekala...
Uglavnom, divim se vama koje ste ustrajale i molit ću Boga za intervenciju i hrabrost ovaj put!

----------


## korina_zg

Neću uopće ulaziti u to što mislim zašto je loša (i u velikoj, jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaako velikoj količini slučajeva) nepotrebna, samo bih htjela skrenuti pažnju na nešto o čemu se uopće ne govori a to su alergije. Zašto? e pa ja sam igrom slučaja (nebitna operacijica na nebitnom dijelu tijela) saznala da sam alergična na potkožne šavove. Kasnije sam saznala da su ti rađeni istom koncem kojim se šivaju šavovi od epiziotomije. I time što sam napomenula da sam alergična na taj konac, epi nije dolazila u obzir. MM, dr. med. je gledajući porod svog djeteta ostao sa vilicom na podu jer je komentirao da nije znao da se kod nas može i tako, nemedicinski rodit. Nemam sad knjigu kod sebe (pa da točno citiram), ali sam našla podatak da je oko 12% ljudi alergično na najnoviju generaciju potkožnih konaca (vicryl) a još i više na one stare (ne znam imena). Kako se meni, na nebitnom i neosjetljivom dijelu tijela, iskazala alergija? kao upaljena rana koja nikako ne želi zarasti a svrbi i boli za poludit i tako više od mjesec dana. pristala bi da mi cijelu kožu oderu samo da prestane. Kako je to kad alergija bukne nakon epiziotomije, ne želim ni misliti. Znam da se dr.i alergija boje više od svega i napomena da možda postoji bi možda mogla spriječiti nepotrebno rezanje. Eto ideje kako potaknuti osoblje da se makne sa intervencijama i da prirodi da radi ono što radi već milijunima godina. (btw. moja mama je rođena kod kuće, ogromna beba, teža od 5kg (ne zna se koliko jer babica donjela utega samo do 5kg, bilo joj teško nositi), a baka i danas živa i zdrava, normalna, nikakva ikontinencija i ostalo čime se prijete)

----------


## L&L0809

Posljedica moje epiziotomije - šavovi su pukli (sva sreća pa sam ih imala "samo" 6), tako da sam imala rupu veličine kovanice od 5kn! Epiziotomija se ne smije ponovno šivati, nego je MM mazao neke kremice da se to skupi, i sada imam prekrasni ožiljak. Rodila na SD. Sada sam opet trudna i svim ću se silama boriti protiv epi., samo se nadam da mi ova prijašnja neće popucati. Držite mi fige!

----------


## selena

ja sam odmah na početku izjavila da ne želim epiziotomiju. Samo su se pogledali i podsmjehnuli. Porod dugo trajao, zbog dripa su trudovi bili na rubu izdržljivosti. Nisam više mogla izdržati pa mi je bilo sasvim svejedno kad su odlučili rezati.
Ali, na vrhuncu truda i uz lokalnu anesteziju ja sam osjetila da me pecnulo. Što bih tek osjetila bez lokalne? Dr me šivala sat vremena jer sam svejedno kolosalno puklla i to je očito dobro učinila jer me bolilo svega tri-četiri dana, ali zato...Bol pri spolnom odnosu i nakon toga infekcija šest mjeseci nakon poroda-ispostavilo se da je na jednom od šavova naraslo divlje meso koje se zatim upalilo. Srećom se to riješilo bez nove kirurške intervencije premazivanjem s nekakvom tekućinom pa je ta izraslina sama otpala.
Nadam se da ću u drugom porodu izbjeći E. Valjda će i sam porod na stolčiću pripomoći tome, pod uvjetom da mi odobre stolčić.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Joj i ja bih bez epi ovaj put... samo po iskustvu do sada ne znam kako ću to izvesti, jer nisam baš neki karakter koji će ustrajati ako oni krenu (a vjerojatno hoće s tim manipulativnim izjavama), a i činjenica je da sam i ja htjela da što prije izađe vani!


Pa bar ti možeš biti karakter ako si već imala prirodne trudove i nije ti trebao drip, išlo je brzo, morali bi te pustiti na miru. Felix je ranije napisala sve što treba znati o epi. a to je da je većinom apsolutno suvišna. Na mom prvom porodu sam tako svjetski osjetila epi., opravdat ću je samo time što se dijete rodilo s omotanom pupčanom vrpcom oko vrata i nije odmah prodisalo, ali oni to nisu ni znali, to se tek vidjelo kad je bilo van, tako da su epi. radili rutinski. Kad sam došla 2. put rekla sam odmah i još ponovila svakom tko mi se približio nek im ne pada na pamet da me režu! Vrlo, vrlo kategorički! Nakon 1. poroda sam jedva hodala mjesec dana, sjedenje nula, potpuni užas.
 Drugi put mi babica nije pomagala niti je šta masirala, ja sam malo nastojala odgoditi izgon,ali sam svejedno malo popucala (ali malo), treći put bila su tu tek dva površinska šava, ali sam oba puta sjedila odmah u rodilištu, oporavak brz, jednostavno neusporediv s onim nakon epi. Ni to se sigurno ne bi dogodilo da rađanje nije ležećke, ali svejedno, baš sam zapamtila kako su komentirali "malo ste popucali, ali ništa značajno, samo vanjski sloj", dakle, samo onoliko koliko je "baš falilo glavici". A kad rade epiziotomiju, ne može s tu ocijeniti koliko će točno biti potrebno i urezati samo vanjski sloj, taj rez je onda i duži, i dubok i... brrr, ne želim se ponovno podsjećati. 
I nemojte slučajno podnositi da vas šivanje boli jer za to nema nikakve potrebe. Ja sam im svaki put napomenula neka ne štede na lokalnom anestetiku jer tu traumu neću podnositi. Koliko znam, na Sv. Duhu zaista ni ne štede i ne znam baš da je nekoga u zadnje vrijeme boljelo šivanje, taj Lidokain (ili šta već) stvarno nije skup.

----------


## L&L0809

o, stede, stede   :Sad:   nisam dobila anestetik ni za epi, ni za sivanje iste... sam porod i trudovi su bili nista prema tome.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja sam počela porod na stolčiću i sve je krenulo sjajno...ali onda su mojoj bebici počeli padati otkucaji srca, plodna voda je bila zelena, babica mi je rekla da je frka, da se beba guši i da moraju rezati, ja sam se složila.U tom trenutku ne razmišljaš o sebi!I odmah sam se našla na stolu, zarezali su me i moj mišić je bio vani. Sve je prošlo 5!
> Jedino što me je poslije totalno emocionalno dotuklo je izjava doktora "A bolje da smo vas rezali nego da kasnije dijete posjećujete na Kozali "(groblje u Rijeci)
> Još i sad kad se sjetim te izjave pozelenim


Ja nisam prošla ovak grdo (prvog sina rodila na vrijeme i prirodno, prošla s 4 šava od pucanja jer je bebač bio veeeeeliki, debelo preko 4 kg), ali slijedeće godine u istoj bolnici drugi se odlučio roditi nekoliko tjedana prije termina... Izrezali su me do grla da poštede maleno dijete (rekli su mi odmah što će biti i zašto) i zahvalna sam im na tome jer su time poštedjeli dijete. 
Osoblje u rodilištu svaki dan porodi desetine žena, a nama koje smo na stolu/stolčiću/lopti to je jedinstveno iskustvo. No, htjedoh reći ovo - već tijekom trudnoće dobro se pripremiti (masaža, aktivnost, vježbe) i učiniti sve što čovjek može da smanji rizik od epi na minimum. Međutim, koji put to ide, ali koji put ne ide... Ja sam iskusila obje situacije. Treba se pripremati za prirodni porod, ali dobro je tu ekipu koja zanovijeta imati blizu za slučaj da štogod krene po zlu...

----------


## L&L0809

> Treba se pripremati za prirodni porod, ali dobro je tu ekipu koja zanovijeta imati blizu za slučaj da štogod krene po zlu...


potpisujem! 

samo sto me malo strah da ce ta ekipa linijom manjeg otpora napraviti neke stvari samo da ubrzaju porod, a ne jer je nesto krenulo po zlu...a mi, laici, to nikako ne mozemo znati   :Sad:

----------


## kukica

rodila sam u varazdinu. citala sam o porodu i kako izbjeci epi, ali nisam se pripremila za komplikacije u trudnoci. dva tjedna prije poroda sam lezala u bolnici zbog kolestaze, pokupila virozu (cijelu trudnocu sam bila zdrava), dosta fizicki oslabila. 

porod mi je bio divan iako je bio induciran i nisu mi dali na loptu ni da se mao prosetam. pri kraju su mi noge bile toliko slabe da mi nije palo na pamet trazit stolic.
vjerovala sam babicama i tiskala iz sve snage iako sam znala da to nije dobro. ali rekla mi babica nek tiskam jako da mi ne trebaju pritiskat trbuh.

doktorica mi je odmah na pocetku dala do znanja da nisam u hotelu i ne mogu birati "sto cu dobiti".
bilo mi je malo cudno da sam bas toliko bolesna da MORAM lezati, ali kaj ja znam - nisam dr.

----------


## anchie76

> No, htjedoh reći ovo - već tijekom trudnoće dobro se pripremiti (masaža, aktivnost, vježbe) i učiniti sve što čovjek može da smanji rizik od epi na minimum. Međutim, koji put to ide, ali koji put ne ide...


Citajuci ovo pomislili bismo da samo o zeni ovisi da li ce popucati ili nece.  A istina je daleko od toga.  Djaba sve pripreme ako osoblje vice TISKAAAAAAAAJ   :Evil or Very Mad:   i pritom jos zeni skace na stomak.

Da se razumijemo, da - sigurno postoje neki slucajevi kad dijete hitno treba van, ali brate mili kod nas 100% trudnica HITNO mora izgurati dijete van.  Pa nije bas tako.


Kukica, strasno mi je zao zbog ovog iskustva u varazdinu.  Grozno   :Sad:    Djaba i rodiliste i pripreme i sve, ako ekipa na koju naletis je takva kako kukicina.   Njihov nacin razmisljanja treba mijenjati inzistirajuci na drugacijem tretmanu.  Pa sto vise trudnica to bude radilo, sve normalnije ce im postati   :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

možda bi bilo drukčije da ti je naišao dr. Jukić
u Vž-u ima par doktora koji se odupiru prirodnom porodu i važnosti prirodnog položaja u porodu, valjda misle da gube autoritet ili šta

----------


## Peterlin

> Peterlin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> No, htjedoh reći ovo - već tijekom trudnoće dobro se pripremiti (masaža, aktivnost, vježbe) i učiniti sve što čovjek može da smanji rizik od epi na minimum. Međutim, koji put to ide, ali koji put ne ide...
> 
> 
> Citajuci ovo pomislili bismo da samo o zeni ovisi da li ce popucati ili nece.  A istina je daleko od toga.  Djaba sve pripreme ako osoblje vice TISKAAAAAAAAJ    i pritom jos zeni skace na stomak.
> 
> Da se razumijemo, da - sigurno postoje neki slucajevi kad dijete hitno treba van, ali brate mili kod nas 100% trudnica HITNO mora izgurati dijete van.  Pa nije bas tako.


Mhm, nisam nista posebno radila da postignem tretman koji sam dobila. Mozda godine nisu nevazne (bila sam blizu 40 kad sam rodila). Ili sam tip osobe koja se ne da zezati. S druge strane, i meni su u prvom porodu rekli da je dijete poplavilo pred kraj (i bila je istina) pa sam stisnula i tako je porod zavrsio prije nego bi inace, ali nekako... nisam nikada imala taj osjecaj da me na nesto prisiljavaju BEZ RAZLOGA. Ne znam...

No, kako god bilo, treba raditi na tome da i osoblje osvijesti uvazavanje rodiljinog stava i misljenja.

----------


## kukica

Moram dodati da sam ja ipak oduševljena svojim porodom. Babice su mi bile divne, MM i ja smo bili sami većinu vremena, trudovi mi nisu bili bolni... Vjerovala sam im da imaju neki razlog za to jako tiskanje, nitko nije navijao ili povisivao glas. Rezali me nisu. Popucala sam, ali i brzo se oporavila nakon poroda.

----------


## anchie76

> Vjerovala sam im da imaju neki razlog za to jako tiskanje


Pa kod nas u bolnicama cini se da uvijek imaju razlog za to jako tiskanje.  Kazem, iznimke postoje, ali cini se da je to standard kod nas a to je ipak malo too much.  Ok, naravno njima se zuri, porodi su kao na traci, nema se vremena cekati zenine trudove pa se inducira, nema se vremena cekati dug i spor izgon pa se forsira brzi - to je cinjenica nase realnosti, ali to u vecini slucajeva nije niti najbolji izbor za majku a ni za dijete.

----------


## nova trudnica

Mene interesira jedna stvar vezana uz epi....da li je visoka međica sama po sebi razlog za epi???

Pri prvom porodu mi je rečeno da je međica super rastezljiva i da je sve ok, ali ipak na kraju u mi napravili epi jer je kao međica visoka i ne bi išlo.....dugo sam mislila da je to samo jedan od marketinških trikova, ali sam nedavno čula iskustvo jedne drugorotke kojoj je i drugi put napravljena epi upravo iz razloga visoke međice.... :? 

Da li je to pravilo: visoka međica=epi?

----------


## MGrubi

pravilo je 
bilo šta = epi

----------


## nova trudnica

ma ok...vole oni recnuti, to smo utvrdili......
ali me baš zanima ako netko zna za visoku međicu kod drugorotki? Is it necessary?

----------


## Poslid

Vjerojatno je problem ako rađaš ležećki, ali se čak i onda može izbjeći.

Ali ako rađaš u uspravnom položaju (stojeći, čučeći, klečeći, na stolčiću), onda visoka međica uopće nije "visoka"

----------


## bimba iaia

I meni su prodali tu "visoku" međicu...
Sad mislim roditi u kadi, ili ako ne stignem na stolčiću,pa me zanima da li onda uopće mogu rezati?  :No-no:  
(Bar sam na nogama pa mogu bježati   :Grin:  )

----------


## Frida

Meni je prije prvog poroda specijalizantica u karton upisala "međica visoka i rigidna", a da ju uopće nije vidjela  :Rolling Eyes: . rodila bez epiziotomije i bez pucanja. 
Položaj je bio neki polusjedeći ali sa pridržavanjem ispod ramena pa je ustvari više sličio čučnju, donji dio tijela je bio u zraku.

----------


## Maslačkica

> Meni je prije prvog poroda specijalizantica u karton upisala "međica visoka i rigidna", a da ju uopće nije vidjela


Mene zanima, da li si je priupitala na koji način je došla do zaključka? Kroz hlače?   :Grin:

----------


## sir_oliver

nama na tečaju u puli rekli, nakon sto je netko pitao o epi na stolčiću, da nije problem rezati ako se treba.
a koliko sam ih shvatila i drugorotke rezu da ne bi popucala stara rana. 
njima je epiziotomija tako jednostavan i normalan zahvat. kao da ja idem oprati zube.  baš sam ljuta

----------


## MGrubi

oni se ne moraju brinuti o bebi, kući i ostatku familije , nioti će ih šavovi boljeti , niti zatezati, ići će normalno na WC, tuširati će se normalno, saginjati, sjedati , sexati, neće se osjećati osakaćeno, neispravno .....

cak-šivaj = odoh doma

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Pri prvom porodu mi je rečeno da je međica super rastezljiva i da je sve ok, ali ipak na kraju u mi napravili epi jer je kao međica visoka i ne bi išlo.....dugo sam mislila da je to samo jedan od marketinških trikova, ali sam nedavno čula iskustvo jedne drugorotke kojoj je i drugi put napravljena epi upravo iz razloga visoke međice.... :? 
> Da li je to pravilo: visoka međica=epi?


Ma dajte, molim vas, kakva visoka međica, koliko bi onda u populaciji bilo visokih međica, ako je suditi po učestalosti epiziotomije! 
Po tome bi mi sve imale visoku međicu,  a naše ih prabake kao nisu imale, od koga smo je onda to mi naslijedile?
Ne nasjedam na te fore, strogo sam zabranila rezanje na 2. porodu  :Evil or Very Mad:  , malo sam popucala, nisam ni osjetila, ali sam se oporavila brzinom munje, za razliku od epiziotomije.  :D 
Ta fora s međicom je tako otrcana, kao i ona s dripom.
 Ja sam išla sad na inducirani porod i gledam, prikopčavaju mi drip, gledam u čudu - iz boce od infuzije, :shock:  pitam sestru - pa zašto drip (oksitocin) držite u boci od infuzije, a ona se samo nasmije.  :Grin:  
Nisam mogla vjerovati koja jeftina, dječja fora za zavaravanje žena na porodu, kao, dat ćemo vam infuziju (čemu?) i onda spiče drip. Tragikomično. Uvijek oni mogu opravdati i epiziotomiju - bilo međica, bilo veliko dijete, pa jako biste popucali (a mi smo samo skakali po trbuhu, ništa zato )8) 

Marketing, cure, marketing...ne dajte se rezati, ako bude krajnja, krajnja nužda, tada se to uvijek može napraviti, a malo je, jako malo takve nužde.

----------


## sir_oliver

eh, da. rečeno nam je i da kod pucanja najčešće se puca prema analnom otvoru što je onda jaaaako bolno i nezgodno. i sada svatko s malo ne iskustva ostane uplašen

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Bože, koje spike, a prema kojem bi to otvoru trebalo pucati, koji je još u blizini? Nevjerojatno zastrašivanje, to bi trebalo roditi diva ispucanog iz topa da bi bio takav zastražujući efekt. Ponavljam, ja sam rodila bebu od 3700, jesam popucala, ali to je zbilja bezveze u odnosu na epi, frendica je rodila gromadu od 4300, isto je zabranila epi zbog uspomene na prvu(2.porod), ona nije ni ispucala.

----------


## MGrubi

i onda pogledaš statistike i dobiješ isti % velikih puknuča i kod poroda bez epi i sa epi

----------


## anchie76

Ja sam prvorotka rodila malog 3950, nisam ni milimetar popucala. Sve se moze kad se ima volje kod osoblja   :Smile:

----------


## bimba iaia

A možda si napravljene od sreće i gumenih bombona   :Grin:  
Moja je beba imala 2840 i zamisli poslje mi je moja gin objašnjavala kako se to i radi što je beba manja,valjda zbog pritiska na glavicu ili sl.   :Rolling Eyes:  
Njih su tako učili i svaki svoga brani.

----------


## anchie76

> A možda si napravljene od sreće i gumenih bombona


A ne, neeee.. nego je dr JAKO znao da nema rezanja i da se mora napraviti sve sto se treba da do rezanja ne dodje.  I naravno da nije bilo potrebe za rezanjem   :Smile:

----------


## Netipična

Ma znate što mene zanima...vidim da vas ima dosta koje su vikale da ne žele rezanje,ali da su rezanje ili da su čak čule babice kako govore doktoru da režu i slično.... zar nije moguče ustrajati pa na primjer skupiti noge ili mahati nogama ili uporno govoriti "ne" jer ja stvaaaaarno ne želim to i toga se naaaajviše ježim i ja i muž čemo sve raditi samo da ne režu.

----------


## Netipična

....ne želim biti osakačena i oštečena i ne posexsat se nikad kao prije samo zato jer sam uradila nešto sasvim prirodno - rodila.

----------


## argenta

[quote="Netipična"zar nije moguče ustrajati pa na primjer skupiti noge ili mahati nogama ili uporno govoriti "ne" jer ja stvaaaaarno ne želim to [/quote]
Onda te vežu   :Crying or Very sad:   Osobno iskustvo.
Ne znam bi li bilo drugačije da je mm stigao na vrijeme i bio prisutan...

----------


## Mirtica

Ja noge nisam mogla pomaknuti.... cijelu trudnoću sam mirovala i noge su mi bile naoteknute i nakon ležanja u bolnici dužeg od 24 h nikud nisam mogla s njima.... uostalom, ne znam kako bih mogla skupiti noge dok mi djetetova glava visi između   :Laughing:

----------


## mikka

cuj, ne mogu te zarezati ako stojis ili klecis (koje su btw. najoptimalniji polozaji za izlazak bebe)  :Grin:

----------


## sir_oliver

jučer na tečaju smo posjetili rađaone. naravno da su hvalili krevet u odnosu na stolčić, jer da im je, između ostalog, puno lakše kontrolirati međicu kako ne bi vršili epi. ja i još jedna cura koje smo drugorotke smo se pogledale i pitale smo zar ne rade epi svakoj ženi  :?  odgovor je bio da se sve manje radi taj zahvat i da se oni jako trude da zaštite ženu od pucanja. a kod stolčića im je to nezgodno jer nemaju adekvatan pristup (ostala sam zbunjena ovom informacijom jer još nisam čula da im je praksa rezati pri ovoj vrsti poroda)
tako lijepo zamažu oči

----------


## Poslid

Kod stolčića je potpuno nepotrebno "čuvati" međicu jer beba glavom ne radi takav pritisak na samu međicu kao kod ležećeg položaja, a i nemoguće je izvesti naljeganje na trbuh - što je najčešći razlog pucanja međice.
osim toga žena u čučnju (ili na stolčiću) neće tiskati "po zapovjedi" već po osjećaju -a to je polaganije i manjeg intenziteta.

----------


## bimba iaia

Ma baš me zanima kako se oni to jako trude.... 
Dr.stoji na metar i smišlja odgovor,a babica "oštir"škare   :Mad:  
Možda više ne režu redom,Daj Bože,ali i ovo šta su naveli su gluposti.
Da li su se pohvalili koliko se često koristi stolčić?Baš me zanima.

----------


## MGrubi

> jučer na tečaju smo posjetili rađaone. naravno da su hvalili krevet u odnosu na stolčić, jer da im je, između ostalog, puno lakše kontrolirati međicu kako ne bi vršili epi. ja i još jedna cura koje smo drugorotke smo se pogledale i pitale smo zar ne rade epi svakoj ženi  :?  odgovor je bio da se sve manje radi taj zahvat i da se oni jako trude da zaštite ženu od pucanja. a kod stolčića im je to nezgodno jer nemaju adekvatan pristup (ostala sam zbunjena ovom informacijom jer još nisam čula da im je praksa rezati pri ovoj vrsti poroda)
> tako lijepo zamažu oči


u Vž mi je babica nauljila (parafinsko ulje) međicu kod izgona i lagano masirala

osim toga žena mora znati da kad osjeti rong of fire (pečenje) da ne tiska, nego prodiše trud - dva dok taj osječaj ne prestane

----------


## MGrubi

bila sam na stolčiću

----------


## Maslačkica

> osim toga žena mora znati da kad osjeti rong of fire (pečenje) da ne tiska, nego prodiše trud - dva dok taj osječaj ne prestane


Šta li mi sve moramo znati, a ti doktori ništa ne znaju o tome, tj. znaju, ali skroz drugačije informacije imaju...   :Grin:  

Bimba   :Laughing:  nažalost, ja tako zamišljam i vidim situaciju u rodilištima i tamo i ovamo.

----------


## sir_oliver

> Ma baš me zanima kako se oni to jako trude.... 
> Da li su se pohvalili koliko se često koristi stolčić?Baš me zanima.


naravno da nisu. ali ću još to ispitati. imamo još jedno predavanje

----------


## sir_oliver

> Ma baš me zanima kako se oni to jako trude.... 
> Da li su se pohvalili koliko se često koristi stolčić?Baš me zanima.


nisu, ali imamo još jedno pitanje pa ću da ih priupitam

----------


## L&L0809

> osim toga žena mora znati da kad osjeti rong of fire (pečenje) da ne tiska, nego prodiše trud - dva dok taj osječaj ne prestane


koliko je tesko prodisati trud, dva dok taj osjecaj pecenja ne prodje? ja, kad sam dobila nagon, sam odmah tiskala, nitko mi nije rekao (kao vecini rodilja) u jednom trenutku da ne tiskam...
ali su mi frendice rekle da kad imas osjecaj da moras tiskati, ti mozes pokusati prodisati taj trud, ali da ti se svejedno maternica grci, spusta bebaca dolje i da je ishod isti kao i da tiskas (mozda malo slabiji) - je li to dovoljno?

----------


## sir_oliver

> bimba iaia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma baš me zanima kako se oni to jako trude.... 
> Da li su se pohvalili koliko se često koristi stolčić?Baš me zanima.
> 
> 
> nisu, ali imamo još jedno pitanje pa ću da ih priupitam


pitanje=predavanje

----------


## kailash

> bimba iaia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma baš me zanima kako se oni to jako trude.... 
> Da li su se pohvalili koliko se često koristi stolčić?Baš me zanima.
> 
> 
> naravno da nisu. ali ću još to ispitati. imamo još jedno predavanje


nedavno sam razgovarala s jednom primaljom iz PU rodilišta i rekla je da je njoj super stolčić ali da nažalost jako malo žena zahtjeva takvo što, a da ih s druge strane sve više želi epiduralnu. Na pitanje koliko se često stolčić koristi, rekla je da je ove godine bilo možda 2-3 poroda na stolčiću.

Ma na krevetu im je puno lakše kontrolirati međicu da bi NAPRAVILI epi, a ne da bi ju sprječili :/

----------


## sir_oliver

> a da ih s druge strane sve više želi epiduralnu. Na pitanje koliko se često stolčić koristi, rekla je da je ove godine bilo možda 2-3 poroda na stolčiću.


samo malo off topic a vezano za epiduralnu
mislim da taj sve veći broj žena ima dobre veze s dr koja drži predavanje na tečaju. ona to tako lijepo i zanimljivo ispriča, upakira da čovjek pomisli - med i mlijeko. i već jučer nakon predavanja nekoliko cura je reklo da će tražiti epiduralnu  :?

----------


## kailash

> kailash prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  a da ih s druge strane sve više želi epiduralnu. Na pitanje koliko se često stolčić koristi, rekla je da je ove godine bilo možda 2-3 poroda na stolčiću.
> 
> 
> samo malo off topic a vezano za epiduralnu
> mislim da taj sve veći broj žena ima dobre veze s dr koja drži predavanje na tečaju. ona to tako lijepo i zanimljivo ispriča, upakira da čovjek pomisli - med i mlijeko. i već jučer nakon predavanja nekoliko cura je reklo da će tražiti epiduralnu  :?


vjerojatno. nažalost. da li je govorila išta o rizicima? ili ono obmanjujuće - nema rizika, samo sve super za mamu i bebu?

----------


## sir_oliver

rizici su bili ispisani na slajdu a ona je rekla da su tako minimalni da o njima neće pričati te da samo pročitamo što piše.   :?

----------


## kailash

> rizici su bili ispisani na slajdu a ona je rekla da su tako minimalni da o njima neće pričati te da samo pročitamo što piše.   :?


ovakve me stvari jednostavno razbijesne.

I to je "informirani" izbor.  :Evil or Very Mad:  

No da ne oftopičarimo...

----------


## bimba iaia

> nedavno sam razgovarala s jednom primaljom iz PU rodilišta i rekla je da je njoj super stolčić ali da nažalost jako malo žena zahtjeva takvo što, a da ih s druge strane sve više želi epiduralnu. Na pitanje koliko se često stolčić koristi, rekla je da je ove godine bilo možda 2-3 poroda na stolčiću.



Išla bi ja da im dignem prosjek...al nekako se bojim da ne bi naletila na tu što joj je to super  :/ 




> Ma na krevetu im je puno lakše kontrolirati međicu da bi NAPRAVILI epi, a ne da bi ju sprječili


Slažem se.

ps:neznam više da li sam tu pročitala ili sam čula uživo (trudnička senilnost me hvata)al netko je rekao da će _"tražiti epiduralnu pa da rodi ko žena "_  :Laughing:

----------


## Nova

Sigurna sam da je podatak već negdje napisan, ali da ne lutam. Gdje u Zagrebu postoji mogućnost poroda na stolčiću ili bilo kako drugačije osim ležeći?

----------


## Frida

> Sigurna sam da je podatak već negdje napisan, ali da ne lutam. Gdje u Zagrebu postoji mogućnost poroda na stolčiću ili bilo kako drugačije osim ležeći?


U Privatnom rodilištu.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> Sigurna sam da je podatak već negdje napisan, ali da ne lutam. Gdje u Zagrebu postoji mogućnost poroda na stolčiću ili bilo kako drugačije osim ležeći?


Zašto si ograničila svoj izbor samo na Zagreb?

----------


## mikka

> ali su mi frendice rekle da kad imas osjecaj da moras tiskati, ti mozes pokusati prodisati taj trud, ali da ti se svejedno maternica grci, spusta bebaca dolje i da je ishod isti kao i da tiskas (mozda malo slabiji) - je li to dovoljno?


dovoljno je tako, ja bi to nazvala propustanje, i puuuno je bolje od tiskanja jer se daje tkivu vremena da se rastegne i ne pukne. ali ne znam kako je to prodisavati lezecki, stojeci ili klececi se izdura nekako, ustvari bude prilicno brzo gotovo  :Smile:

----------


## Netipična

[quote=argenta]


> Onda te vežu    Osobno iskustvo.
> Ne znam bi li bilo drugačije da je mm stigao na vrijeme i bio prisutan...


Hm,teško da bi to uradili, ili uspjeli urediti jer će muž biti sa mnom,i naravno da on to neče dopustiti.

----------


## Netipična

> L&L0809 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ali su mi frendice rekle da kad imas osjecaj da moras tiskati, ti mozes pokusati prodisati taj trud, ali da ti se svejedno maternica grci, spusta bebaca dolje i da je ishod isti kao i da tiskas (mozda malo slabiji) - je li to dovoljno?
> 
> 
> dovoljno je tako, ja bi to nazvala propustanje, i puuuno je bolje od tiskanja jer se daje tkivu vremena da se rastegne i ne pukne. ali ne znam kako je to prodisavati lezecki, stojeci ili klececi se izdura nekako, ustvari bude prilicno brzo gotovo


Pa čuj,meni su babice odma pokazale kako krevet iz ležečeg dođe u sjedeči i ja sam im rekla da ja NEČU ležati i rekla je da nema problema i ooodma mi je pokazala kako se na jedan stisak tipke na krevetu krevet digne u sjedeči položaj!

----------


## Nova

> Zašto si ograničila svoj izbor samo na Zagreb?


Ne znam što mi se nudi, a da je razumno. Ne želim previše komplicirati,  a novaca za neke lijepe izbore nemam.

----------


## Maslačkica

Varaždin!!!   :Heart:

----------


## argenta

> Hm,teško da bi to uradili, ili uspjeli urediti jer će muž biti sa mnom,i naravno da on to neče dopustiti.


Onda možda neće doslovno, ali tm mora biti unaprijed spreman da bi vam na druge načine mogli pokušati "vezati" ruke (ili noge   :Grin:  )  Recimo, nagovaranjem, preplašivanjem, prijetnjama itsl. I on mora biti 110% uvjeren da je epi štetna i nepoželjna.

----------


## Nova

Moze li mi netko reci, ili linkati gdje je pisao kako netko iz Zg-a moze ici roditi u Varazdin ili u Rijeku? Samo se pojavis tamo u trudovima ili...?
HVALA na odgovorima do sada! Zadnjih noći stalno sanjam porod i nekako intezivnije počinjem misliti o svemu što nas čeka... nadam se da još stignem sve ispitati.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> Moze li mi netko reci, ili linkati gdje je pisao kako netko iz Zg-a moze ici roditi u Varazdin ili u Rijeku? Samo se pojavis tamo u trudovima ili...?
> HVALA na odgovorima do sada! Zadnjih noći stalno sanjam porod i nekako intezivnije počinjem misliti o svemu što nas čeka... nadam se da još stignem sve ispitati.


Pa na kraju krajeva možes se samo i pojavit, sigurno te neće izbacit iz rodilišta. Ali mislim da je bolje da zadnjih par pregleda obaviš tamo kod njih, čisto da se upoznaš sa rodilištem, doktorima možda. Jedino ako želiš da muž bude uz tebe na porodu, moraš tamo obavit tečaj. Iz vlastitog iskustva ti mogu reći da se ni na tečaju ne moraš pojavit, dovoljno je da im uplatiš onih 300 kn koliko tečaj košta.
Ja sam rodila u Vž i imala sam prekrasan porod. Uvjeti u rodilištu su puno bolji nego u bilo kojem Zg rodiliištu. I puno više se poštuju želje rodilja, što je najbitnije od svega.
Imaš na PDFu Rodilišta otvorenu temu o Varaždinu i o Rijeci pa vidi što cure pišu.
 :Smile:

----------


## pinguica

Čitam već hrpu toga po forumu o epiziotomiji ali nikako mi nije jasno, da li se može nešto dogoditi djetetu ukoliko ne naprave epiziotomiju ili to rade isključivo da "žena ne popuca"? Jer ako je to samo zbog toga  :shock:  onda mi stvarno nije jasno zašto je uopće rade ako žena ne želi.

----------


## MGrubi

kod nedonoščadi, tj. preranog poroda se epi radi zbog smanjenja pritiska na malu glavicu - lubanja još nije spremna za pritisak

kod normalnih poroda (u terminu) to nije problem

----------


## kailash

> Čitam već hrpu toga po forumu o epiziotomiji ali nikako mi nije jasno, da li se može nešto dogoditi djetetu ukoliko ne naprave epiziotomiju ili to rade isključivo da "žena ne popuca"? Jer ako je to samo zbog toga  :shock:  onda mi stvarno nije jasno zašto je uopće rade ako žena ne želi.


Djetetu se ne može ništa dogoditi. Ukoliko dijete i "zapne", ne zapne radi tkiva međice nego radi kostiju zdjelice tako da je rezanje međice samo radi tzv sprječavanja pucanja međice.

----------


## pinguica

:shock: pa onda stvarno ne kužim kojim pravom to rade? Nije ugrožen ni djetetov ni tvoj život, a oni ti rade nešto protiv tvoje volje. Pa to je stvarno ravno silovanju. :shock:

----------


## pinguica

ako će netko pokrenuti peticiju protiv toga ja odma potpisujem, samo požurite prije nego i ja dođem na red   :Grin:  (krajem devetog mjeseca)

zapravo, dajem prostor na serveru onome tko se misli ozbiljno toga prihvatit pa se možemo i preko interneta potpisat

----------


## sir_oliver

> kailash prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nedavno sam razgovarala s jednom primaljom iz PU rodilišta i rekla je da je njoj super stolčić ali da nažalost jako malo žena zahtjeva takvo što, a da ih s druge strane sve više želi epiduralnu. Na pitanje koliko se često stolčić koristi, rekla je da je ove godine bilo možda 2-3 poroda na stolčiću.
> 
> 
> 
> Išla bi ja da im dignem prosjek...al nekako se bojim da ne bi naletila na tu što joj je to super  :/


ja sam pikirala stolčić. svidjelo se to njima ili ne. još nekih 7 tjedana

----------


## MGrubi

ja sam baš zbog zahtjeva za stolčićem dobila na porodu dr. Jukića (Vž) jer je on jedini tada asistirao porodima na stolčiću 
bila sam 2. rodilja na stolčiću  8) 
digla sam prosjek za 100%   :Laughing:  

mislim da sam čula za Rijeku (ispravite me ako griješim) da ako tražiš stolčić ili kadu da dobiješ i osoblje koje je sklono prirodnom porodu, jer ovaj drugi 'klan' se ne želi upuštati u to

----------


## thalia

> mislim da sam čula za Rijeku (ispravite me ako griješim) da ako tražiš stolčić ili kadu da dobiješ i osoblje koje je sklono prirodnom porodu, jer ovaj drugi 'klan' se ne želi upuštati u to


samo kada :/ , na stolčić idu svi i u tome i je problem jer idu oni kojima je to glupo ili im se ne da i tako je od MMovog frenda žena gadno popucala jer joj je primalja (koja ne voli stolčić i koja je meni stalno dolazila govoriti nek si uzmem drip, legnem, rezat će me i za čas sam gotova  :Rolling Eyes:  ) rekla da tiska kad nije smjela tiskati.

----------


## Netipična

> Moze li mi netko reci, ili linkati gdje je pisao kako netko iz Zg-a moze ici roditi u Varazdin ili u Rijeku? Samo se pojavis tamo u trudovima ili...?
> HVALA na odgovorima do sada! Zadnjih noći stalno sanjam porod i nekako intezivnije počinjem misliti o svemu što nas čeka... nadam se da još stignem sve ispitati.


Ne znam koliko ti je još do poroda,ja sam u 31tj,a saznala sam da sam trudan sa 6 tj i tog dana do danas sam sva u porodu,informacija i strahu i vjeruj mi nije mi niti malo lako,zato blago se svakoj koja predkraj počne razmišljati o svemu  :Smile:

----------


## Nova

[quote]Ne znam koliko ti je još do poroda,ja sam u 31tj,a saznala sam da sam trudan sa 6 tj i tog dana do danas sam sva u porodu,informacija i strahu i vjeruj mi nije mi niti malo lako,zato blago se svakoj koja predkraj počne razmišljati o svemu 


> Ja sam u 32. tjednu!  :D Sve mi se čini da ću ići gdje i prvi put, problem je što kad čitam iskustva vidim da nema garancije da ako odem negdje drugdje da će obavezno biti i bolje.

----------

